
Now You Can Take Google Glass Photos Just by Winking - tocomment
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Google-Glass-Photos-Winky-Winking-Developer,22401.html
======
asheldritch
Cool stuff. You'd need to jailbreak your Glass to install the app though.
Glassware only works as web services over the Mirror API for the time being,
not as installable software.

------
fatjokes
How does Glass tell if you're winking or blinking?

~~~
malandrew
I imagine duration and "measured muscle tension" around the eye would work. A
deliberate strong wink should be distinguishable from a blink. It can work the
same way a long click or long tap works (think about how you cause the icons
on the iPhone launcher home screen to wiggle so you can rearrange or delete
them)

